

ClamAV versions less than v0.95 will be automatically disabled tomorrow - mike-cardwell
http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/2009/10/05/eol-clamav-094/

======
devicenull
While it's kind of worrying they have the ability to remotely disable ClamAV
installs, I can understand why.

I hope this causes some sort of error in ClamAV, rather then just silently
protecting anything.

